# General Business Category > Technology Forum >  CD/DVD Refinisher

## Loman

Anyone know where i can get hold of a cd/dvd re-finisher?

I don't need one with a large capacity, one disk at a time will do.

Please, no "helpful hints" about brasso, toothpaste, wax, vasiline, old kooking oil or dog urine.

www.esprit.co.za have some, but I would only recommend them for personal use. R 395 including postage.

----------


## John Kelly

I bought verimark's CD Clinic just before i left and what a waste. For polishing it might work, but its totally useless on scratches. 

Maybe i'm using it wrong, who knows.

I've heard that the Azuradisc machine is quite popular, although its very expensive. R 11 000 - R 14 000. 

Don't know if there is anything cheaper. 
Its either too cheap or way too expensive.

----------


## Loman

> I bought verimark's CD Clinic just before i left and what a waste. For polishing it might work, but its totally useless on scratches.


My brother have one and really likes it, although i doubt it can even remove < 0.1mm of the surface.

Is there anyone who has an idea where i can get hold of such a machine? Even if its second hand.

----------


## Dave A

> I've heard that the Azuradisc machine is quite popular, although its very expensive. R 11 000 - R 14 000.


I'm trying to picture the size of cd refinishing operation needed to justify that kind of spend  :EEK!:

----------


## Loman

You only need to do about 2 000 disks before you start making a profit. 
Shouldn't take too long if you are in a city, but as i'll probably only do 2000 a year it a bit overkill for what i want.

----------


## Dave A

What would you charge per CD?

----------


## Loman

R 10 per disc.

Cost per disc = R .50 - R 2.00 (depending on the machine)

----------


## Loman

By the way the CD/DVD Re-finisher is R 11 000 - R 14 000 for a second hand one. 
Don't even want to know what the new ones cost.

----------


## Loman

http://www.discprotek.co.za/disc/

I'm gonna email them for a bit of info first but it seems perfect for what i want.

----------


## daveob

> http://www.discprotek.co.za/disc/
> 
> I'm gonna email them for a bit of info first but it seems perfect for what i want.


That looks like the things the panel beaters use to polish cars with. Stick one on the variable speed electric drill in the bench vice and cover / block the spray off area - now you just need the correct chemicals - brasso or silvero ?

----------


## IanF

> http://www.discprotek.co.za/disc/
> 
> I'm gonna email them for a bit of info first but it seems perfect for what i want.


Loman
Keep us informed it sounds like a good little business. :Wink:

----------


## Loman

To be honest i just looked at the price. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Some of his satisfied costomers are apparently very satisfied and did about 9000 discs, according to them. 

I'll wait a bit and see what Markus has to say about how his MARKUS 3 operates.

i doubt very much that it would work as i don't see how you can repair scratches without removing 0.1 - 0.5mm of the disc's surface.

----------


## Loman

> now you just need the correct chemicals - brasso or silvero ?


Have anyone seen what brasso does to plastic? Don't know if it affects all plastics but if you soak one of those cheap shatterproof rulers in brasso for four weeks it ends up like rubber.

Don't know if it would give the same "brand new" finish to the disc.

----------


## Graeme

For what it is worth, the local video shop recommends cleaning with Braso if one of their hired DVDs wont go.  I guess if it is done gently it should be OK?

----------


## Dave A

Burnishing compound is the finest of the abrasive compounds - personally I'd start there if you're experimenting.

Brasso is more than just a rubbing compound and has solvents. I'd guess video shops know that most houses don't have burnishing compound handy.

----------

Loman (03-Jan-09)

----------


## Loman

Since the Markus3 doesn't remove a layer from the disc i asked the guy how it works. He had this to say:




> The only explanation is the chemicals heats up the cd and it fills and melts the scratches away without taking a layer off.


How does this sound to you all? I'm even more skeptic about the system than i was before.
I asked him for a before & after photo so i can see what the disc would look like when finished. Still waiting.

----------


## Loman

He also said i'm welcome to come for a demonstration and he'll show me with a micrometer that it doesn't remove anything from the disc.
I would be glad to if i weren't so very far from Joburg.

i guess what bothers me the most about this system is that its so radically different from all the other machines i saw on the internet. 
Many, from small to huge, have two small pads. Whats more is you have to change pads every session since you need two for removing scratches and another two doing the polishing work.

This makes me wonder whether this isn't some sort of scam.

----------


## Dave A

Maybe all you really need is to take the sharp edge off the scratch and polish up any roughed up surface rather than achieve a totally flat, flush surface to the last micron.

----------


## Loman

You may be right. But if i send my discs in for refinishing with any of the other cd/dvd shops the quality of the final product is amazing. Its like brand new, for the same price.

Now would you rather send your discs to them and have a "brand new" finish on the disc or send them to me? After i'm done with your discs they may work but they might also look like shit. How that for an advert?

I'm going to give that esprit machine a go. After all its not that expensive. R 400 including postage.
On average it can refinish 200 discs with the included repair and polishing pads. 
It sounds like a good deal. They are out of stock at the moment, i'll buy one at the end of january when they have stock.
I'll let you all know how it works.

----------


## Mahmood

hi there
i have a disc repair machine that i intend to sell
it has not been used for a while due to other business interests
about 3 years ago, i had paid 13,000 for it - if you are genuinely interested, pleas emake me an offer

----------


## Loman

Sorry. thats too much for me. I'll have to repair discs for four years with a machine already 3 years old.

----------


## wernerp

If I may, I'm in the movie rental industry, and use Markus' thingy-that-looks-like-a-panelbeat-tool. I paid R3,000 delivered to the Vaal Triangle about 6 months ago and I'm very happy so far. I do about 50 disks per week.

Before the purchase, I spoke to the guy at Esprit and he told me that his product is not suitable for a rental outlet as it cannot handle the volume.

I also enquired at a lot of retailers about the machines that use the liquid polish, but they were scarce and rediculously pricy

The nice thing about the Markus is that it is very fast, disks can be repaired while the customer waits for it, takes about 30secs, and looks new afterwards

Hope it helps

----------

Loman (21-Nov-09)

----------


## Loman

Well in the end i didn't buy from the guy at Esprit as there was continuous excuses about shipments, customs couriers etc. That may be true but after 6 months of this i got fed up and never bought it. 

I was about to buy from Markus but... when he told me that it doesn't remove a slice of disk, i was skeptic as to how would you otherwise remove scratches.

So, would you say it is very good value for money? 
Any recommendations that you might have if i do decide to buy it.
Pro's Con's?

Thanks

----------

